# Cups will nicht drucken

## ponher

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Gentoo seit einigen Tagen installiert. Hat auch alles prima geklappt!

Nun habe ich ein Prob. mit CUPS.

Ich habe alles, wie ich meine, richtig konfiguriert, jedoch haben alle Druckjobs das Attribut:

canceled-by-user

Der Drucker macht also nichts!

Was könnte das sein?

Der Drucker ist ein HP950C an USB

Und: echo -en "\rTestdruck\r\f" >/dev/usb/lp0 geht ohne Probleme.

Gruss ponher

----------

## franco

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es ein Problem mit cups-1.1.15 und dem normalen Ghostscript. Erst ein Downgrade auf 1.1.14 hat geholfen. Da druckte er ploetzlich sofort und ohne Probleme.

Franco

----------

## ponher

Hallo franco,

das war der richtige Tip. Jetzt gehts. Prima!

Gruss ponher

----------

## ponher

Ach ja,

danke Dir!!!

ponher

----------

## Marvin-X

 *franco wrote:*   

> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es ein Problem mit cups-1.1.15 und dem normalen Ghostscript. Erst ein Downgrade auf 1.1.14 hat geholfen. Da druckte er ploetzlich sofort und ohne Probleme.
> 
> 

 

Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich mit der version 1.1.15-r2. Wie kann ich einen Downgrade denn machen?

----------

## meyerm

Zuerst brauchst Du ein "emerge unemerge cups-1.1.15" und anschliessend ein "emerge cups-1.1.14". Das sollte es eigentlich gewesen sein. Also theoretisch. Normalerweise...  :Wink: 

----------

## Marvin-X

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Zuerst brauchst Du ein "emerge unemerge cups-1.1.15" und anschliessend ein "emerge cups-1.1.14". Das sollte es eigentlich gewesen sein. Also theoretisch. Normalerweise... 

 

Hast Du noch einen Vorschlag, denn ein cups-1.1.14 hab ich nicht.

magus root # emerge cups-1.1.14

Calculating dependencies   !!! Couldn't find match for cups-1.1.14; aborting.

----------

## meyerm

Naja, das war ja auch nur ein "so sollte es gehen". Ich denke mal (oder besser: ich schau mal in meinem System nach...  :Wink: ), dass cups-1.1.14-r4 das richtige ist. Zumindest ist es das gerade bei mir aktuelle.

Ein "emerge \<cups-1.1.15" sollte Dir (mal wieder theoretisch  :Rolling Eyes: ) aber die "aktuelleste alte" Version liefern (also die neueste unter 1.1.15).  :Smile: 

----------

## Marvin-X

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Ein "emerge \<cups-1.1.15" sollte Dir (mal wieder theoretisch ) aber die "aktuelleste alte" Version liefern (also die neueste unter 1.1.15). 

 

Treffer, damit konnte ich die alte Version runterziehen. Hab zwar das Portage Howto gelesen aber an daran nun überhaupt nicht gedacht das so einzugeben. Morgen probier ich mal ob Cups jetzt will.

Trotzdem erstmal thanks für Deine schnelle Hilfe, wieder was dazugelernt. Ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht das Portage-System.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Ein "emerge \<cups-1.1.15" sollte Dir (mal wieder theoretisch ) aber die "aktuelleste alte" Version liefern (also die neueste unter 1.1.15). 

 

Nachtrag damit alle etwas davon haben:

Also cups-1.1.14-r4 läuft und funktioniert. Es lag also tatsächlich an der Version. Habe auch das Paket unter /var/cache/edb zum nicht updaten mit "=net-print/cups-1.1.14-r4" eingetragen.

----------

## Udo

Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob es nur bei bestimmten Druckern oder Anschlüssen nicht geht.

Also,ich habe jetzt alles schön bei mir mit Cups am laufen.Ich habe allerdings ein Laserjet 2100 von HP und der ist am Parallelport angeschlossen.

Ich habe mein System1.2 erst seit 3 Tagen und eigendlich alles auf den aktuellen Versionen die emerge liefert,also auch die .1.15 version. Ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme zu Drucken.

Naja,wär mal interessant ob es ein globaler Fehler ist oder nur vereinzelt auftritt.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Altanos

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachtrag damit alle etwas davon haben:
> 
> Also cups-1.1.14-r4 läuft und funktioniert. Es lag also tatsächlich an der Version. Habe auch das Paket unter /var/cache/edb zum nicht updaten mit "=net-print/cups-1.1.14-r4" eingetragen.

 

wo hast Du die Einstellung gemacht, damit cups nicht upgedatet werden kann?

CU

Altanos

----------

## jaso

@Altanos

/var/cache/edb/world

Dort findest Du die Zeile "net-print/cups", die mußt Du, wie oben geschrieben, anpassen.

----------

## zbled

ich kapier das nicht. ich bin von cups 1.15 wieder auf cups 1.14 zurückgegangen. bei allen funktioniert das, nur bei mir und meinem dummen epson 580 usb-drucker nicht - ich mein natürlich das drucken. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

:)

----------

## nono

Hi,

guter Tipp.... Hat funktioniert, jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der /var/cache/.../world noch Programme aufgeführt sind, die schon längst deinstalliert sind....

Und ein emerge -s foo zeigt an, dass das jeweilige Programm nicht mehr vorhanden ist...

Hat jmd eine Idee, woran das liegt?

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

 *zbled wrote:*   

> ich kapier das nicht. ich bin von cups 1.15 wieder auf cups 1.14 zurückgegangen. bei allen funktioniert das, nur bei mir und meinem dummen epson 580 usb-drucker nicht - ich mein natürlich das drucken. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 

 

Kurzfristig hatte ich das selbe Problem wie Du.. mein Epson wollte trotz

cups-1.1.14 nicht drucken.. jetzt funzts, indem ich den Drucker in Cups

gelöscht und neu angelegt habe..  :Smile:  mach das mal auf http://localhost:631

Und schon wieder Turboprint erspart.. achjooo..

----------

## zbled

ich habe den drucker schon so oft gelöscht und wieder neu angelegt.. aber immer mit dem gleichen ergebnis - nämlich, daß er nach wie vor nicht ausdruckt.

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

>  *zbled wrote:*   ich kapier das nicht. ich bin von cups 1.15 wieder auf cups 1.14 zurückgegangen. bei allen funktioniert das, nur bei mir und meinem dummen epson 580 usb-drucker nicht - ich mein natürlich das drucken. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> :) 
> 
> Kurzfristig hatte ich das selbe Problem wie Du.. mein Epson wollte trotz
> ...

 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Wurde der Drucker überhaupt erkannt am USB? ich hab mir mal kurzerhand

usbview installiert, weil aus irgendeinem Grund, konnt ich keine ECHO-Ausgabe an /dev/usb/lp0 schicken..

der war jedoch da.. also, was hab ich alles installiert:

ghostscript, gimp, gimp-print, gimp-print-cups, cups-1.1.14-r4, usbview.. jo, das wars.. natürlich, noch cups konfiguriert..

----------

## zbled

ja, usbview erkennt meinen drucker. ich habe mittlerweile auch ghostscript nochmals kompiliert, jedoch auch ohne erfolg

nachtrag: das komisch ist, daß cups schreibt: usb port busy - obwohl nichts anderes am usb hängt als dieser beschienene drucker

----------

